

What's more expensive than college? Not going to College - wtvanhest
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/03/whats-more-expensive-than-college-not-going-to-college/255073/

======
jf271
There are a lot of ways to get through college without being in debt for 5 or
6 figures. Too many people think that it matters where they went to school
rather than what they actually learned at the school they went to.

I worked at a college and saw how ugly the guts of "enrollment management" is.
Too many "full pays" get put into special programs so that their SAT scores
don't get counted by the "US World and News Report" college rankings.

I told my kids to sell their grades and SAT scores to the highest bidder and
work hard at the college that gave them the most money. They will come out
ahead of people that are enamored of their egos and not be in debt up to their
eyebrows. They all finished their undergrad on time or early, they all got
into grad school and they all will finish their graduate degrees on time.

~~~
jordhy
Exactly. I did exactly this. Went to Uva on a full scholarship, engaged in
classes like a nerd and let me tell you this, it works! At the end I'll end up
with no debt (and able to start any start-up that I want), with a lot of
connections and a great education. It worked so well that I want my kids to
follow the same route.

